# bridge piers that look great!!



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

modern, strong, but way cheaper than the store bought stuff!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu-JuRLP5GI


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's nice to see your prototype hand-in-hand with the model. Simple steps, but great results.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Neat tricks! I like the little contraption with guides for cutting--I may have to make one of those!

You asked about regular Elmers glue vs. wood glue. Their wood glue is much stronger. It probably doesn't matter much for your application, but the wood glue is great when you need a strong bond. I use it for all kinds of adhesive and patching needs.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

That's called a mitre box El Jefe. No modeller should be without one.


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

sstlaure said:


> That's called a mitre box El Jefe. No modeller should be without one.


Absolutely! Need them for my ship modelling as well. :smilie_daumenpos:

Dan


----------

